# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  ((ارزاق)) قصة قرأتها فأدمعت عيني وحركت قلبي ..من بريدي

## عفاف الهدى

[FONT='times new roman', 'new york', times, serif] 
       <b>  
 *خرج الطبيب الجراح الشهير واسمه  سعيد من  البيت على عجل كي يذهب الى المطار للمشاركة في المؤتمر العلمي الدولي الذي  سيلقي بحثا فيه وسيلقى تكريما من اكاديمية الجراحين العالمية على انجازاته  الفريدة في علم الطب كان متحمسا جدا ولم يصدق انه وصل الى المطار دون  عوائق في الطريق وصعد الى الطائرة واقلعت وهو يمني النفس بالتكريم الكبير  الذي حلم به طوال حياته المهنية , وفجأة وبعد ساعة من الطيران جاء صوت  مضيفة الطيران لتعلن ان الطائرة اصابها عطل بسبب صاعقة وستهبط اضطراريا في  اقرب مطار** .* **   *توجه الى استعلامات المطاروقال:*  *انا طبيب عالمي مشهور كل دقيقة من وقتي تساوي ارواح ناس وانتم تريدون ان ابقى 16 ساعة بانتظار طائرة ؟* *هناك مؤتمر عالمي يجب ان اصل اليه** .*  *اجابه الموظف دون اكتراث** :**
**-* *يادكتور  لست انا من يقرر مواعيد الطائرات ولكن اذا كنت مستعجل لهذا الحد فيمكنك  استئجار سيارة والذهاب بها فالمدينة التي تقصدها لاتبعد عن هنا سوى 3 ساعات  بالسيارة**
رضي سعيد على  مضض فهو لا يحب القيادة لمسافات طويلة واخذ السيارة وظل يسوق وفجأة تغير  الجو وبدأ المطر يهطل مدرارا واصبح من العسير ان يرى اي شيئ امامه ولم  يتنبه الى المنعطف على يمينه وظل مستمرا بالسير الى الامام وبعد ساعتين من  السير المتواصل ايقن انه قد ضل طريقه واحس بالجوع والتعب فرأى امامه بيتا  صغيرا فتوقف عنده ودق الباب فسمع صوتا لامرأة عجوز يقول** :**
**-* *تفضل بالدخول كائنا من كنت فالباب مفتوح**
**دخل سعيد وطلب من المرأة العجوز الجالسة على كرسي متحرك ان يستعمل تلفونها لان بطارية الهاتف النقال قد نفذت*   *ضحكت العجوز وقالت** :**
**-* *اي تلفون ياولدي ؟ الا ترى اين انت ؟*  *هنا لا كهرباء ولا ماء حنفية ولا تلفونات*  *ولكن تفضل واسترح وصب لنفسك فنجان شاي ساخن وهناك طعام على الطاولة كل حتى تشبع وتسترد قوتك فامامك طريق طويل يجب ان تعود منه** .* *
شكر  سعيد المرأة وجلس يأكل بينما كانت العجوز تصلي وتدعي وانتبه فجأة الى طفل  صغير نائم بلا حراك على سرير قرب العجوز وهي تهزه بين كل صلاة وصلاة** .** 
استمرت العجوز بالصلاة والدعاء طويلا فتوجه سعيد لها قائلا*</b>




[/FONT]

** *-* *يا أم والله لقد اخجلني كرمك ونبل اخلاقك واغاثتك الملهوف وعسى الله ان يستجيب لكل دعواتك** .* *
قالت له العجوز** :**
**-* *ياولدي انت ابن سبيل اوصى بك الله كل من في قلبه ايمان*  *واما دعواتي فقد اجابها الله سبحانه وتعالى كلها الا واحدة ولا ادرى مالسبب ولعل ذلك بسبب قلة ايماني* **  *قال لها سعيد** :**
**-* *وماهي تلك الدعوة يا أم ؟*  *الك حاجة في نفسك فاقضيها لك ؟ فانا مثل ولدك* ** *
**قالت العجوز** :**
**-* *بارك  الله بك يابني ولكني لست بحاجة لشيئ لنفسي اما هذا الطفل الذي تراه فهو  حفيدي وهو يتيم الابوين وقد اصابه مرض عضال عجز عنه كل الاطباء عندنا وقيل  لي ان جراحا واحدا قادر على علاجه يقال له سعيد ولكنه يعيش على مسافة كبيرة  من هنا ولا طاقة لي باخذ هذا الطفل الى هناك واخشى ان ياخذ الله امانته  ويبقى هذا المسكين بلا حول ولا قوة فدعوت الله كل يوم وليلة ان يسهل امرى  واجد طريقة اعرض بها هذا اليتيم على الدكتور سعيد عسى الله ان يجعل الشفاء  على يديه** .* *
**بكى سعيد وقال** :**
**-* *يا  أم والله لقد طرت وسرت وعطلت الطائرات وضربت الصواعق وامطرت السماء كي  تسوقني اليك سوقا فوالله ما ايقنت ان الله عز وجل يسبب الاسباب لعباده  المؤمنين الا في بيتك هذا سبحان الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله*

----------

أموله (06-17-2011), 

السيـدة (07-03-2011)

----------


## أموله

سبحان اللهِ ..
لا اله الا الله
سلمت يداك عفاف ..

----------

عفاف الهدى (06-18-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وسلمتي لي لردك هنا

----------


## فاطمة المعصومة

سبحااااان الله

----------

عفاف الهدى (07-07-2011)

----------


## السيـدة

سلمتي غاليتي عفاف وسلم عطاؤك
لا خلا ولا عدم
قصة في غاية الروعة علينا ان لا نيأس من رحمة الله التي وسعت كل شيئ

----------

عفاف الهدى (07-07-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا الحلوين عالمرور

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

قصه رائعه خيه عفاف  

متباركه بالشهر الفضيل و الله ينور ايامك و يقضي حوائجك بحق محمد و ل محمد 

اخوك lucky

----------

